# Start Here > Guest Forum >  Only 9 dead in Texas flood, media freaks out.

## PRB

We all know global warming either isn't true or it's happened before. So why is the MSM making 9 deaths sound like such a big deal? Are they so desperate to defeat Republicans that they'll blow everything out of proportion?

http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/03/us/tex...ods/index.html

----------


## MelissaWV

The climate change / global warming / wtfe we're calling it these days implications are of no interest to me, but flooding on that scale hitting new areas, submerging homes, and tearing up the area is news.  

Many of the deaths have been utterly avoidable.  "Oh I saw a roadblock, I know it's been raining for a week, and I couldn't tell how deep the water was... so I drove around the barrier."

----------


## PRB

> The climate change / global warming / wtfe we're calling it these days implications are of no interest to me, but flooding on that scale hitting new areas, submerging homes, and tearing up the area is news.  
> 
> Many of the deaths have been utterly avoidable.  "Oh I saw a roadblock, I know it's been raining for a week, and I couldn't tell how deep the water was... so I drove around the barrier."


if somebody had saw this coming months or years ago, and warned, would they be dismissed as "alarmist" and "politically motivated"? (Let's assume this did not involve any change in laws)

When cites issue evac orders, are people morally allowed to refuse, and if they do, are they fair game to be denied rescue services?

----------


## angelatc

> if somebody had saw this coming months or years ago, and warned, would they be dismissed as "alarmist" and "politically motivated"? (Let's assume this did not involve any change in laws)
> 
> When cites issue evac orders, are people morally allowed to refuse, and if they do, are they fair game to be denied rescue services?


I am pretty sure the warnings I heard involved rising sea waters as a result of the polar ice caps.   In any event, taxing it won't fix it.

----------


## MelissaWV

> if somebody had saw this coming months or years ago, and warned, would they be dismissed as "alarmist" and "politically motivated"? (Let's assume this did not involve any change in laws)
> 
> When cites issue evac orders, are people morally allowed to refuse, and if they do, are they fair game to be denied rescue services?


No clue what this has to do with my post, but someone is always saying there's going to be some great disaster or another.  People have stopped using common sense and learning about the signs all around them, and depend very heavily on Government/news to tell them what to do and when.  Slow-moving storms redeveloping over the same area lead to floods.  It doesn't take a genius, though in many cases these are new areas flooding so I'm sure some thought they'd be safe this time, too.  They're entitled to think that.

People are allowed to refuse to evacuate (a lot of people do that locally here) but that also means that rescue services don't get out their way during the height of the storm, and until a safe path is cleared to them later.  It's well-known even if some people grumble about it when they try to ride out a storm.

----------


## Anti Federalist

Wow, floods in Texas, who would have thunk it...

----------


## PRB

> I am pretty sure the warnings I heard involved rising sea waters as a result of the polar ice caps.   In any event, taxing it won't fix it.


who said anything about taxing?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

I just hope PRB doesn't drown in his bathtub.  I would miss him.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Wow, floods in Texas, who would have thunk it...









Well it's floodin' down in Texas
All of the telephone lines are down
Well it's floodin' down in Texas
All of the telephone lines are down

And I've been tryin' to call my baby
Lord and I can't get a single sound

Well dark clouds are rollin' in
Man I'm standin' out in the rain
Well dark clouds are rollin' in
Man I'm standin' out in the rain

Yeah flood water keep a rollin'
Man it's about to drive poor me insane

Well I'm leavin' you baby
Lord and I'm goin' back home to stay
Well I'm leavin' you baby
Lord and I'm goin' back home to stay

Well back home there're no floods or tornadoes
Baby the sun shines every day

----------


## TheTexan

> We all know global warming either isn't true or it's happened before. So why is the MSM making 9 deaths sound like such a big deal? Are they so desperate to defeat Republicans that they'll blow everything out of proportion?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/03/us/tex...ods/index.html


Brave soldiers, fighting the water over there so we don't have to fight the water here

----------


## Danke

Nine dead Texans, it's a start.

----------


## Anti Federalist

> Nine dead Texans, it's a start.


Bwahahahahahah!!!

----------


## Anti Federalist

> who said anything about taxing?


The global regulators who are going to enforce the rules and mandates of the Paris accords.

----------


## Carlybee

> Well it's floodin' down in Texas
> All of the telephone lines are down
> Well it's floodin' down in Texas
> All of the telephone lines are down
> 
> And I've been tryin' to call my baby
> Lord and I can't get a single sound
> 
> Well dark clouds are rollin' in
> ...

----------


## TheTexan

> Nine dead Texans, it's a start.


-rep

----------


## Danke

> -rep







> -rep


Two negatives multiplied = a positive, thanks.

----------


## acptulsa

> We all know global warming either isn't true or it's happened before. So why is the MSM making 9 deaths sound like such a big deal? Are they so desperate to defeat Republicans that they'll blow everything out of proportion?
> 
> http://www.cnn.com/2016/06/03/us/tex...ods/index.html


There are more than nine deaths due to this flooding.  The media is making a big deal out of it because it happened in Killeen, Texas, at Ft. Hood, and they are military deaths that can be blamed on stupidity and used to distract us from the deaths resulting from us mucking about in every third country on earth with energy resources to exploit.

Nobody--nobody--but you is saying that record rainfall in the southwest over the last nine months and more has anything--anything--to do with melting polar ice caps.  There is a reason for this.  Everyone else is smart enough to figure out that this water is coming downstream, not backing up from the Gulf of Mexico.  Nobody else is dumb enough to think there are polar ice caps in Waco.  Nobody.

Have a nice day.

----------


## pcosmar

> When cites issue evac orders, are people morally allowed to refuse, and if they do, are they fair game to be denied rescue services?


As someone who has refused evac orders on several occasions. Yes.

only idiots rely on government for anything.

----------


## PRB

> The global regulators who are going to enforce the rules and mandates of the Paris accords.


so, nobody here.

----------


## PRB

> There are more than nine deaths due to this flooding.  The media is making a big deal out of it because it happened in Killeen, Texas, at Ft. Hood, and they are military deaths that can be blamed on stupidity and used to distract us from the deaths resulting from us mucking about in every third country on earth with energy resources to exploit.
> 
> Nobody--nobody--but you is saying that record rainfall in the southwest over the last nine months and more has anything--anything--to do with melting polar ice caps.  There is a reason for this.  Everyone else is smart enough to figure out that this water is coming downstream, not backing up from the Gulf of Mexico.  Nobody else is dumb enough to think there are polar ice caps in Waco.  Nobody.
> 
> Have a nice day.


I didn't say anything about cause.

----------


## Danke

> I didn't say anything about cause.

----------


## TheTexan

> Nine dead Texans, it's a start.


Nine dead *soldiers*.  They died from water _for your freedom_

Show some respect.

----------


## Danke

> Nine dead *soldiers*.  They died from water _for your freedom_
> 
> Show some respect.


Yes you're right. They were only stationed in Texas they probably came from more respectable states.

----------


## oyarde

Actually floods are common in Texas , as an example , North of San Antonio in the Hill Country you will see dry creek beds everywhere.They get maybe 20 inches of rain ea yr and most of it will come in large lumps .Those dry creek beds can become quite dangerous.Killeen itself has been pretty much a crap hole since at least 1942 and gets around 30 inches per yr.Before WW 2 it was an important rail shipping area for an agriculture area that was consistent. In 1940 there was around 1200 people there, now , probably pushing 150k.

----------


## PRB

> Actually floods are common in Texas , as an example , North of San Antonio in the Hill Country you will see dry creek beds everywhere.They get maybe 20 inches of rain ea yr and most of it will come in large lumps .Those dry creek beds can become quite dangerous.Killeen itself has been pretty much a crap hole since at least 1942 and gets around 30 inches per yr.Before WW 2 it was an important rail shipping area for an agriculture area that was consistent. In 1940 there was around 1200 people there, now , probably pushing 150k.


so why did this make news?

----------


## oyarde

> so why did this make news?


I would guess because FT Hood is there .

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

PRB = LOL

----------


## acptulsa

> We all know global warming either isn't true or it's happened before. So why is the MSM making 9 deaths sound like such a big deal?





> if somebody had saw this coming months or years ago, and warned, would they be dismissed as "alarmist" and "politically motivated"? (Let's assume this did not involve any change in laws)





> I didn't say anything about cause.


No, you didn't.  You were just hijacking your thread with irrelevancies from Post One, just as if you wanted people to assume the irrelevancies had something to do with the subject.

----------


## TheTexan

> Yes you're right. They were only stationed in Texas they probably came from more respectable states.


I'm writing my congressmen to demand all soldiers get training on how not to drown when confronted with water.

Perhaps future tragedies can be averted.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> if somebody had saw this coming months or years ago, and warned, would they be dismissed as "alarmist" and "politically motivated"?



You don't need warnings for floods years in advance.  Your warning is the low level ground where you stand and the basics of this thing called rain. 

You have repeatedly said that you might build your house on a river, so I guess you'll never get it.

----------


## PRB

> You don't need warnings for floods years in advance.  Your warning is the low level ground where you stand and the basics of this thing called rain. 
> 
> You have repeatedly said that you might build your house on a river, so I guess you'll never get it.


as long as the river is predicted to dry out and never replenish for 20 years.

----------


## AngryCanadian

Funny when People in Syria get attacked or blown by the moderates the American media sheds no tears.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> as long as the river is predicted to dry out and never replenish for 20 years.




You mean like these predictions below?







> "[By] 1995, the greenhouse effect would be desolating the heartlands of North America and Eurasia with horrific drought, causing crop failures and food riots[By 1996] The Platte River of Nebraska would be dry, while a continent-wide black blizzard of prairie topsoil will stop traffic on interstates, strip paint from houses and shut down computers." Michael Oppenheimer, published in "Dead Heat," St. Martin's Press, 1990.
> 
>  Within a few years "children just aren't going to know what snow is." Snowfall will be "a very rare and exciting event." Dr. David Viner, senior research scientist at the climatic research unit (CRU) of the University of East Anglia, interviewed by the UK Independent, March 20, 2000.



http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2010/12/...forecasts.html

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> You mean like these predictions below?
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2010/12/...forecasts.html



Yup... I keep trying to remind people of these crazy predictions that were not just "wrong" but so wrong as to be eye opening...

Thanks for the great examples...

----------


## PRB

> Yup... I keep trying to remind people of these crazy predictions that were not just "wrong" but so wrong as to be eye opening...
> 
> Thanks for the great examples...


So give me the right ones.

----------


## PRB

> You mean like these predictions below?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.foxnews.com/tech/2010/12/...forecasts.html


only 1 came from a scientist, and it was a rare event.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> only 1 came from a scientist, and it was a rare event.


The two quotes I cited are from two different scientists.  There are oodles more.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> The two quotes I cited are from two different scientists.  There are oodles more.


Some people wouldn't know the truth if it comes up and smacks them in the mouth...

----------


## PRB

> The two quotes I cited are from two different scientists.  There are oodles more.


the other one wasn't from a scientific study, it was a person's opinion.

----------


## PRB

> Some people wouldn't know the truth if it comes up and smacks them in the mouth...


And you do? let's hear it, go ahead, I f-ing dare you to make a claim to put to a test.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> the other one wasn't from a scientific study, it was a person's opinion.


You first said only one was a scientist.  I showed you that was false, so you now switch to this thing about studies.

And conclusions in studies are the opinions of the authors.

----------


## osan

> Many of the deaths have been utterly avoidable.


Apparently not.




> "Oh I saw a roadblock, I know it's been raining for a week, and I couldn't tell how deep the water was... so I drove around the barrier."


See what I mean?

----------


## osan

> When cites [sic] issue evac orders, *are people morally allowed to refuse*,


Is that a serious question?  




> and if they do, *are they fair game to be denied rescue services?*


Is _that?_

----------


## osan

> I am pretty sure the warnings I heard involved rising sea waters as a result of the polar ice caps.   In any event, taxing it won't fix it.


But... but... _government_...  erm... gay dolphins... yeah... gay dolphins...

----------


## osan

> who said anything about taxing?


I suppose you've not heard of "carbon taxes".

One can always count on "government" resorting to one or both of two measures where any "serious social issue" arises: ban it and/or tax it.  This is boilerplate SOP.

----------


## osan

> Funny when People in Syria get attacked or *blown by the moderates* the American media sheds no tears.


Why would they cry over so joyous an event?

----------


## MelissaWV

> Apparently not.
> 
> 
> 
> See what I mean?


I don't really see what you mean.  The first part makes it seem like you think the deaths were unavoidable.  The second makes it seem like you thought they were avoidable.

----------


## acptulsa

> I don't really see what you mean.  The first part makes it seem like you think the deaths were unavoidable.  The second makes it seem like you thought they were avoidable.


My educated guess is he was trying to say you can put up Road Closed signs but you can't fix stupid.

----------


## ChristianAnarchist

> And you do? let's hear it, go ahead, I f-ing dare you to make a claim to put to a test.


The "TRUTH" is that I have been alive for 64 years and during that time frame NONE (ZERO) of the alarmists claims have come true.  My own personal observations (the truth) is that it was quite a bit hotter in the north American continent when I was young than now.  My own personal observations (the truth) is that I have heard these alarmist prophesies all my life and I've observed NONE (that's ZERO) of them to come true...

Your turn...

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

Wonder why this dumb thread was moved from Politics to the Guest Forum.  Does this mean people have to be nice to PRB, treating him like a guest?

----------


## PRB

> I suppose you've not heard of "carbon taxes".
> 
> One can always count on "government" resorting to one or both of two measures where any "serious social issue" arises: ban it and/or tax it.  This is boilerplate SOP.


I oppose all taxes.

----------


## PRB

> Wonder why this dumb thread was moved from Politics to the Guest Forum.  Does this mean people have to be nice to PRB, treating him like a guest?


Whatever they treat me like, it's better than being a child molester.

----------


## PRB

> The "TRUTH" is that I have been alive for 64 years and during that time frame NONE (ZERO) of the alarmists claims have come true.  My own personal observations (the truth) is that it was quite a bit hotter in the north American continent when I was young than now.  My own personal observations (the truth) is that I have heard these alarmist prophesies all my life and I've observed NONE (that's ZERO) of them to come true...
> 
> Your turn...


So which non-alarmist claims have been true? What do you count as "alarmist" claims? Do you first find what fails, then call them alarmist?

----------


## osan

> I don't really see what you mean.  The first part makes it seem like you think the deaths were unavoidable.  The second makes it seem like you thought they were avoidable.


I see I have once again blundered by assuming perhaps too much or being too subtle.   There is a school of thought that asserts that any postfacto result was in fact unavoidable precisely because it happened.  There is also the school of thought that says when your nickel is up, it's up.  There was also the admittedly oblique implication of the all too common stupidity of men, and it was that to which the second statement was meant to bolster.  People that stupid simply cannot avoid ghosting themeslves under circumstances where intelligent men would be preserved through rational decision making.

----------


## osan

> The "TRUTH" is that I have been alive for 64 years and during that time frame NONE (ZERO) of the alarmists claims have come true.  My own personal observations (the truth) is that it was quite a bit hotter in the north American continent when I was young than now.  My own personal observations (the truth) is that I have heard these alarmist prophesies all my life and I've observed NONE (that's ZERO) of them to come true...
> 
> Your turn...


Not to mention all the great rocket surgeon "scientists" out there doing their academic studies.  One year eating fat is the worst thing you could do and the next, it's the best.  It is clear to me that what often passes as "science" is nothing better than two chimps beating on an automatic transmission with baseball bats.

----------


## PRB

> Not to mention all the great rocket surgeon "scientists" out there doing their academic studies.  One year eating fat is the worst thing you could do and the next, it's the best.  It is clear to me that what often passes as "science" is nothing better than two chimps beating on an automatic transmission with baseball bats.


so scientists are always wrong?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> Whatever they treat me like, it's better than being a child molester.


Did you get help for your perversion?

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I oppose all taxes.




Neg rep.  You know why, big boy.

----------


## acptulsa

> so scientists are always wrong?


Mostly only when they're paid to be.

----------


## osan

> so scientists are always wrong?


Do you not know how to read properly?  Do you not understand the semantic structure of a sentence?

Show me where I wrote that they are "always wrong".

I'm done with wasting my time with you.  Have a nice day.

----------


## PRB

> Did you get help for your perversion?


I'm not a child molester, you are.

----------


## PRB

> Do you not know how to read properly?  Do you not understand the semantic structure of a sentence?
> 
> Show me where I wrote that they are "always wrong".
> 
> I'm done with wasting my time with you.  Have a nice day.


So when are they right and how do you know?

----------


## PRB

> Mostly only when they're paid to be.


Aha, so you trust unpaid scientists only? LOL.

----------


## NorthCarolinaLiberty

> I'm not a child molester, you are.


The only thing that got molested is your reputation bar.  Guess you can't complain this time because I was mostly absent from this site while others turned your reputation from 3 green bars to 4 red bars.  And don't act like you don't care because you vehemently complained last time.

Your little game is over here, candy ass.  Better get a new user account and start all over.  lol

----------

